# FreeBSD 8.0 and ng_ipacct



## neklin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, all. My problem looks like this:


```
ipacctctl.c:146: error: 'NG_PATHLEN' undeclared here (not in a function)
ipacctctl.c: In function 'ip_account_get_info':
ipacctctl.c:505: warning: unused variable 'path'
ipacctctl.c: In function 'ip_account_show':
ipacctctl.c:602: warning: unused variable 'path'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/ng_ipacct/work/ng_ipacct/ipacctctl.
```

FreeBSD 8.0, latest, downloaded yesterday from here.

Anybody have any ideas about this?


----------

